# fail to understand = δεν καταλαβαίνω



## Costas (Sep 5, 2010)

Ελευθεροτυπία:
Ανησυχίες εκφράζει και για τις ανεύθυνες πρακτικές αρκετών εταιρειών οι οποίες *αποτυγχάνουν να* βεβαιώσουν τις ηλικίες των πελατών τους, δεν τους βάζουν χρηματικά όρια στο παίξιμο, ούτε διαθέτουν εργαλεία αυτοαποκλεισμού του παίκτη. Να πατήσει δηλαδή ένα κουμπί και να μην μπορεί να μπει ξανά στην ιστοσελίδα. 

Οι οποίες παραλείπουν να / δεν παίρνουν μέτρα ώστε να / δεν φροντίζουν να, ή σκέτο οι οποίες δεν...
Γκάφα ή όχι; πάντως σίγουρα κλασικό και απωθητικό λάθος, μεταφραστή/-στριας που δεν σκέφτεται τι γράφει, αν δηλαδή αυτό που γράφει θα το έλεγε ποτέ δια ζώσης. Το "αποτυγχάνω να" έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά μόνο εφόσον "προσπαθήσω να", πράγμα που δεν ισχύει εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ελευθεροτυπία:
> Ανησυχίες εκφράζει και για τις ανεύθυνες πρακτικές αρκετών εταιρειών οι οποίες *αποτυγχάνουν να* βεβαιώσουν τις ηλικίες των πελατών τους, δεν τους βάζουν χρηματικά όρια στο παίξιμο, ούτε διαθέτουν εργαλεία αυτοαποκλεισμού του παίκτη. Να πατήσει δηλαδή ένα κουμπί και να μην μπορεί να μπει ξανά στην ιστοσελίδα.
> 
> Οι οποίες παραλείπουν να / δεν παίρνουν μέτρα ώστε να / δεν φροντίζουν να, ή σκέτο οι οποίες δεν...
> Γκάφα ή όχι; πάντως σίγουρα κλασικό και απωθητικό λάθος, μεταφραστή/-στριας που δεν σκέφτεται τι γράφει, αν δηλαδή αυτό που γράφει θα το έλεγε ποτέ δια ζώσης. Το "αποτυγχάνω να" έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά μόνο εφόσον "προσπαθήσω να", πράγμα που δεν ισχύει εδώ.


Το «αποτυγχάνω να» είναι αγγλισμός που αποδίδει το «fail to (do sth)» [fail to do something; leave something undone; "She failed to notice that her child was no longer in his crib"; "The secretary failed to call the customer and the company lost the account"] και, όπως συμβαίνει με τους περισσότερους αγγλισμούς, φυσικά και λέγεται και διά ζώσης από όσους τον έχουν εμπεδωμένο στο λεξιλόγιό τους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2010)

Εγώ δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Άλλους αγγλισμούς ναι, αυτόν όχι. Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνείς ότι είναι λάθος επιλήψιμο ή όχι; Μην αποτύχεις να απαντήσεις, σε παρακαλώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2010)

Για να το ακούσεις (ad nauseam) θα πρέπει να μιλάς πολύ με αγγλοσπουδαγμένα εταιρικά στελέχη. 

Τώρα, όπως άλλωστε και κάθε κραυγαλέος αγγλισμός, είναι απωθητικός βαρβαρισμός και επιλήψιμο λάθος μέχρι να τον επιβάλει η χρήση (αν ποτέ συμβεί αυτό). Ως τότε, όμως, παραμένει καταδικαστέα η χρήση του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Ανέλαβα την πρωτοβουλία και αντέγραψα εδώ τα παραπάνω μηνύματα από το νήμα με τις γκάφες.
*Πότε είναι αγγλισμός το «αποτυγχάνω να»; *
Το ότι τα λεξικά περιλαμβάνουν τη σύνταξη «αποτυγχάνω να» δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν και οι κακές αποδόσεις τού *fail to do*.

Έχουμε στο ΛΝΕΓ: απέτυχα να τον πείσω
και στο ΛΚΝ: _Απέτυχε να εκλεγεί / να αναμορφώσει την παιδεία / να τον πείσει_, δεν κατόρθωσε να.

Ο Κώστας λέει πιο πάνω:
*Το "αποτυγχάνω να" έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά μόνο εφόσον "προσπαθήσω να".*
Ίσως αυτό είναι επαρκές κριτήριο.

Αντιγράφω πάντως από αγγλικά λεξικά μερικά παραδείγματα με το _*fail to do*_ = not do, που, αν τα αποδώσετε με «αποτυγχάνω», θα σηκωθούν πολλά φρύδια (των ματιών). Προτείνονται οι αποδόσεις:
*δεν έκανα, δεν κατόρθωσα να κάνω, δεν κατάφερα να κάνω, παρέλειψα να κάνω, δεν φρόντισα να κάνω*.

He failed to keep the appointment.
She never fails to email every week.
She failed to notice that her child was no longer in his crib.
The bomb failed to explode.
I fail to see why you won't even give it a try. (=δεν καταλαβαίνω)
I fail to see the difference. 
I fail to understand your motives.

Και βέβαια υπάρχει και το αντίστροφο, η έκφραση *never fail to do something*, που μπορούμε να την αποδώσουμε με ένα σκέτο «πάντοτε» ή με «αποκλείεται να μην»:
This recipe never fails to impress people.
You never fail to astonish me!


----------



## Themis (Aug 24, 2012)

Δεν σας λέω πώς έχω βρει μεταφρασμένο το fail to achieve (the target). Ευκολάκι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Χε χε... 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_11_24/02/2008_260476


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2012)

sarant said:


> Από πρόσφατον Κασιμάτη:
> Η κατάσταση που οδήγησε την κυβέρνηση σε μια περιττή ήττα ήταν συνδυασμός τριών παραγόντων: πρώτον, η επιμονή (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τυπολατρικού χαρακτήρα) του Τ. Μπαλτάκου. Δεύτερον, *η αποτυχία των ηγεσιών της Ν.Δ. και του ΠΑΣΟΚ να εκτιμήσουν τις σαφείς προειδοποιήσεις* που είχαν λάβει για το αρνητικό κλίμα στις κοινοβουλευτικές ομάδες. Τρίτον -και δυστυχώς, το χειρότερο όλων- το χαμηλό επίπεδο πολλών βουλευτών.
> 
> α) Θα βάζατε γενική πτώση στους παράγοντες; (πρώτον, της επιμονής... κτλ.)
> *β) Αυτό το "αποτυχία ... να εκτιμήσουν" δεν είναι αγγλισμός;*



Να δούμε εδώ και το ουσιαστικό;


----------



## Themis (Sep 15, 2012)

α) ναι
β) ναι
Αν εννοείς το ουσιαστικό του β), το φυσιολογικό θα ήταν μάλλον: του γεγονότος ότι δεν εκτίμησαν σωστά...


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

"του ότι δεν μπόρεσαν να εκτιμήσουν σωστά" ή απλούστερα, βέβαια, "του ότι δεν εκτίμησαν σωστά". Εντάξει, εγώ γενικά είμαι λαρτζ: και η "αποτυχία" δεν με χαλάει. Όπως είχα πει και στο άνοιγμα του νήματος, και το δέχτηκε κι ο νίκελ, αν προσπάθησαν οι άνθρωποι...προσπάθησαν όμως; ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Για να δώσω και ένα παράδειγμα σαφέστατου αγγλισμού:

(Η συγκεκριμένη σημασία στο ODE)
the neglect or omission of expected or required action: _their failure to comply with the basic rules_.

Έχουμε στο διαδίκτυο μερικά «η αποτυχία να συμμορφωθεί». Εκεί θέλουμε «η μη συμμόρφωση».


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

Με κίνδυνο να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου και να διυλίσω τον κώνωπα σε τέτοιο σημείο που ο κώνωψ θ' αρχίσει να διαλύεται εις τα εξ ων συνετέθη, θα πω πως ο περί ού είτε πάσχισε να συμμορφωθεί αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε (δεν κατάφερε να = "απέτυχε να"), είτε απλώς αδιαφόρησε ή αρνήθηκε συνειδητά να συμμορφωθεί, οπότε έχουμε απλή "μη συμμόρφωση" (ή και πιο ισχυρά "άρνηση συμμόρφωσης") ή "δεν συμμορφώθηκε" (προς τας υποδείξεις...). Εννοείται ότι στην πρώτη περίπτωση αντί "αποτυχίας συμμόρφωσης" μπορούμε να βάλουμε "αδυναμία συμμόρφωσης" ή "δεν μπόρεσε". Είναι δηλαδή αρκετές οι περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να υπάρξει η έννοια της προσπάθειας, περισσότερες ίσως απ' όσες φαίνεται σε πρώτη ματιά, εφόσον βέβαια θέλουμε να εστιάσουμε όχι στο αντικειμενικό αποτέλεσμα αλλά στον υποκειμενικό παράγοντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Ωστόσο, τις περισσότερες φορές σημαίνει ότι κάποιος απέτυχε να αποφύγει τον αγγλισμό. Και, αφού μάλλον δεν προσπάθησε καθόλου, καλύτερα να πω ότι κάποιος δεν μπόρεσε να αποφύγει τον αγγλισμό. (Το κακόμοιρο το κουνούπι...)


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

Τα παραδείγματά σου δεν αποτυγχάνουν ποτέ να βρουν το στόχο τους!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2013)

Από το in.gr:
Η Σπένσερ κατηγορεί τα ΜακΝτόναλντς για αμέλεια επειδή *απέτυχαν να απομακρύνουν* από τον χώρο του παιδότοπου επικίνδυνα αντικείμενα και επειδή *απέτυχαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν* τα κατάλληλα μέτρα ασφαλείας για να βοηθήσουν στην αποκάλυψη «αποκλίνουσας δραστηριότητας».

Και ο ΔΟΛ *απέτυχε να προσλάβει* μεταφραστή για να κάνει τις μεταφράσεις, και ορίστε το αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> [...] Το "αποτυγχάνω να" έχει νόημα στα ελληνικά μόνο εφόσον "προσπαθήσω να", πράγμα που δεν ισχύει εδώ.



Οπτικοακουστικό μνημονικό βοήθημα :

Try to understand - The Seeds






Δεν αποτυγχάνω να καταλάβω, αδυνατώ, μερικές φορές.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 18, 2013)

Είδα τον τίτλο και ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι λέμε και το: "Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω" για να αποδώσουμε και το ζητούμενο του νήματος αλλά και λίγο πιο ευγενικά ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε Χριστό!


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 2, 2013)

Γεια σας, 

Ξαναφέρνω αυτό το βήμα στην επιφάνεια γιατί υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις που αντικρούονται ως προς το ακόλουθο παράδειγμα:

*The student gets cut for failure to recognize that the gauge indicator was over the red line and for failure to take the necessary steps to handle the situation.* 

Βάσει του πρακτικού κανόνα που ανέφερε ο Νίκος, πως σε περίπτωση που η πρόταση αφορά προσπάθεια, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "αποτυγχάνω να", η πρόταση αυτή μπορεί να μεταφραστεί κάπως έτσι:

Ο μαθητής κόβεται όταν αποτύχει να αναγνωρίσει ότι ο δείκτης ξεπέρασε την κόκκινη γραμμή και αποτύχει να κάνει ό,τι απαιτείται για να χειριστεί την κατάσταση. 

Αλλιώς θα μεταφραζόταν:

Ο μαθητής κόβεται όταν δεν αναγνωρίσει ότι ο δείκτης ξεπέρασε την κόκκινη γραμμή και δεν έκανε τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες για να χειριστεί την κατάσταση. 
Ή
Ο μαθητής κόβεται όταν δεν καταφέρνει να αναγνωρίσει ότι ο δείκτης ξεπέρασε την κόκκινη γραμμή και παραλείπει να αναλάβει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για να χειριστεί την κατάσταση.

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε σ' αυτό;
Ποια θα ήταν η σωστή λύση;


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2013)

Προτιμώ σαφώς την τελευταία φράση.


----------



## Themis (Jun 2, 2013)

Όταν χρησιμοποιείται στη φράση το "όταν", συμφωνώ με τον Σαράντ. Αν όμως χρησιμοποιηθεί το "αν", έχουμε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα:
Ο μαθητής κόβεται αν δεν αναγνωρίσει ότι ο δείκτης ξεπέρασε την κόκκινη γραμμή και δεν κάνει τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες για να χειριστεί την κατάσταση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Μμμ, φαίνεται ότι ο πρακτικός κανόνας δεν λειτουργεί καλά. Δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ να πω «Ο μαθητής κόβεται όταν αποτύχει να αναγνωρίσει...» (αν και πιθανότατα θα περνούσε από το μυαλό μου την ώρα που θα κοίταγα έναν αγγλικό «The student gets cut if he or she fails to recognize...». Ίσως, για να έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου, έχω πείσει τον εαυτό μου ότι είναι γενικώς πιο σίγουρο να λες «δεν κατάφερα να...» παρά «απέτυχα να...».


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 3, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Βοήθησε πολύ η απάντησή σας γιατί είμαστε δύο Έλληνες εδώ και ο καθένας μας είχε διαφορετική άποψη... :)

Lexilogia saved the day again.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2019)

Άλλο ένα σκαλπ υπέκυψε στο failed to. Σε διαδεδομένο ενημερωτικό ιστότοπο, σήμερα:


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2019)

Αυτό το «απέτυχε να πετύχει» δεν είναι το ίδιο απλό με ένα «απέτυχε να δει» ή παρόμοιο — θα έπρεπε να φτάνει η ηχητική επανάληψη για να γίνεται αντιληπτό το πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς, στο διαδίκτυο τα ουκ ολίγα «απέτυχε να πετύχει» δεν είναι μόνο αποδόσεις αγγλικών «failed to achieve». Τι σκεφτόταν, ας πούμε, ο συντάκτης του ελληνικότατου αθλητικού ρεπορτάζ που έγραψε «αλλά ο 24χρονος μέσος απέτυχε να πετύχει το πρώτο γκολ του στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία καθώς έστειλε την μπάλα πάνω στον Ζίβκοβιτς»; Τι ωραία που είναι η παρήχηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2019)

nickel said:


> Τι σκεφτόταν, ας πούμε, ο συντάκτης του ελληνικότατου αθλητικού ρεπορτάζ που έγραψε «αλλά ο 24χρονος μέσος απέτυχε να πετύχει το πρώτο γκολ του στην επαγγελματική κατηγορία καθώς έστειλε την μπάλα πάνω στον Ζίβκοβιτς»; Τι ωραία που είναι η παρήχηση;



Αυτό σημαίνει πιθανόν ότι ο συντάκτης δεν σκέφτεται στα ελληνικά της μαμάς του αλλά σε κακομεταφρασμένα αγγλικά ή ότι έχει εντάξει το «αποτυγχάνω να» στο ιδιόλεκτό του. Δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δυο είναι χειρότερο.


----------

